# Winchester XPERT shells?????



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

What do you guys think about the winchester xpert shells? I bought a couple boxes (3" #2, I love the #2's for ducks). I am either very rusty on my shooting or its the brand...Normally I am a good shot,(shoot some trap and skeet in the summer.) Patterns on paper are inconsistant and spotty with benelli mod choke. Any thoughts?


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Love Em! I had thought the same thing about the shells being the problem as to why I am not killing birds but then you start changing stuff like your lead on the birds and the birds drop. 
'
And you factor in that you can buy them right now for 7.99 a box.. Winner in my book! :beer:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Worst crap i have ever shot. You get what you pay for. Go with Kent or a better grade of ammo. Xpert are crap.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I had very bad luck with Xpert. No pattern, crippled birds. I switched to Kent Fasteel, MUCH better pattern. Haven't had a chance to shoot a bird yet.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

It's not the shells..... :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Had a ton of problems with Winchester shells this early season switched to Hevi-Metal and had dead birds.


----------



## cflamer (May 5, 2009)

I hope they are at least decent. I leave for Alberta this weekend and that is what the outfitter supplies......3" #2 for ducks & 3" BB for geese.

Shooting my SBE II with mod choke.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

theyre no good had some a few years. they patteren like (*&^.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I buy them every year, never have had a problem killing birds with them
cant beat the price either


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

they work fine over decoys to 30 yards, but for pass shooting, you may as well use rocks instead. Use supremes or hevi metal for longer range.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

I love the expert 3" 2 shot, my choice of shells over the decoys, and cant go wrong on the price. I have a patternmaster on the end of my rem 870 and i can hit some pretty long shots with experts. But i dont take long shots just to try it only take ones i know i can hit. Granted its not hevi-shot but then again you can afford to miss with the price of it. With hevi-shot you almost have to cry if you miss to many shots at the cost of it. Over decoys its my choice of shells.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I had way to many cripples from winchester this year that I needed to switch. I wasn't taking long shot's either and many times feather's flew or leg broke and nothing hit the ground. I tried Hevi-Metal and every bird I shot hit the ground dead.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't like it at all. Used it beginning of last year and crippled geese like crazy, and these were close shots at early season honkers!

Switched to Federal Blue Box and love it. The 3" 1.25 oz are usually only $2 more and I've noticed a significant difference.

Bottom line is I won't ever use XPERTs again, I don't care how cheap it is.


----------



## Pfeiferada (Feb 12, 2007)

I've had fantastic luck with the 3 1/2 inch number 2s for ducks and geese. (like others have said, not past 45 yards) I've also had good luck with the 3 inch #4s for pheasant. and i also like using them for crows and cats!


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

I used some 3" 2s last year and liked them so much I bought a case.

They work very well thru my Beretta 390 with an original pattermaster on the end.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

If they dont pattern well, dont use them.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

markbrower said:


> If they dont pattern well, dont use them.


I agree, find a load that patterns well out of your gun.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I kill a ton of birds every year with xperts. It's all I shoot. 3.5" BB for big geese and 3" #2 for ducks and snow geese.


----------



## shadowman (Mar 10, 2009)

I used xperts for the last 3 seasons and haven't had a problem with them. I didn't notice a difference between them or Kent. For the price, you can't beat em.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I shot the Kent this morning on paper and the EXPERT and the kent had a little better pattern (both at 35 yards)but not that much.....I cut an EXPERT shell appart today and was amazed how the shot was diffrent sizes and how odd shaped the pellets were, no two are the same size or shape...My theory is round pellets fly straighter than odd shaped pellets, but I may be wrong. Been going to invest in a good choke but havn't yet, maybe now is as good of time as any...I will shoot what I have and go back to the fast steel kent that I've had success with. I do also agree that "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!" Good luck to all this season!!!! :beer:


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Cut one of those Expert Shells open you will find that none of the BB's are the same size and are not even perfectly round, they are junk.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

They're the best shells you can buy if you're shooting an 870. Other guns they might not pattern as well......

If anyone is shooting an 870 and complaining about getting to many cripples and or not getting a good pattern their obviously a crappy shot.

All of my buddys and myslef shoot 3'' #2's out of the 870s and have absolutely no problem crushing geese as far as 30+ yards with the original modified chokes the gun comes with

Every gun shoots different ammo better than others. You just have to find a type that works well with the gun you're shooting. Thankfully the cheapest ammo works excellent in our guns.

If you're needing to spend $20 a box for heavy steel you should either invest in a new gun, spend more time at the range, or donate more to charity cause you must be rich to be able to afford shells that expensive


----------



## troy16 (Jan 11, 2009)

ive been using 4s with the full choke my whole life and just love the way it patterns.. could it be the choke?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

cflamer said:


> Shooting my SBE II with mod choke.


you should be fine. I have another buddy that shoots the same gun with 3'' #2's at ducks, canadas, and snows. He is also a very good shot with that load


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

averyghg said:


> They're the best shells you can buy if you're shooting an 870. Other guns they might not pattern as well......
> 
> If anyone is shooting an 870 and complaining about getting to many cripples and or not getting a good pattern their obviously a crappy shot.
> 
> If you're needing to spend $20 a box for heavy steel you should either invest in a new gun, spend more time at the range, or donate more to charity cause you must be rich to be able to afford shells that expensive


I went through 3 chokes and I spent some time at the range this summer and the Winchesters weren't doing their job. I crippled birds like crazy, I switched to Hevi-Metal and the birds are dropping dead. I'm shooting far less shells and killing more birds.

Shooting is 90% confidence and if you have no confidence in your shells, you might as well not go out.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> I went through 3 chokes and I spent some time at the range *this summer* and the Winchesters weren't doing their job.





blhunter3 said:


> I had way to many cripples from winchester *this year *that I needed to switch. I wasn't taking long shot's either and many times feather's flew or leg broke and nothing hit the ground. I tried Hevi-Metal and every bird I shot hit the ground dead.


:lost:

Sooo.....you "knew" from this summer, at the range, the Winchester's weren't doing their job....yet you used them this year and had way too many cripples....

How many cripples did you have this year?

Posted on 9/07....five days before early season ended...



blhunter3 said:


> Well after having a very rough early season, 6 hunts and 1 birds that I shot and killed. The people I have been with have shot 12 geese and one yote. Saturday morning I set up in a field with 100 birds the night before and the next morning not a bird even flew my way. But Sunday night I got a call from a friend and said he found birds. On Sunday we went out to the field were 300 plus birds where. When the hunting started the wind died and the birds would come in and land everywhere but the landing zone we managed 5. Right before we left a flock came in perfectly and I shot 3 times and got 4 birds and my hunting partner shot once and dropped his bird. We had our two man limit. I was super excited about that. And after all of my hunts it finally paid off. It was also excited because we had ducks landing all around us and that was so fun to watch them.


Unless you had some fabulous hunts the last few days......



> Shooting is 90% confidence and if you have no confidence in your shells, you might as well not go out.


Where did you come up with this pearl of "wisdom"?

Me thinks you best dry out behind the ears a bit....


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I shoot a 870 with a Drakekiller full and I find that Federals shoot a bit tighter, but I still crush ducks and geese with Xpert's. Although the Fed blue box shells are dirty as hell they work the best for me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sorry for the miss punctuation. I did go to the range this summer and I was shooting about average. When the goose season started this summer I went hunting 6 times and shot at a few birds and the only thing that happened was either their legs got broken or feather flew. These were close shots 20-45 yards give or take. I was using solely Wincherster expert 3 inch BB. During that time I went from an after market choke, to my full choke, then to my modified choke. All with the same results.

I then made the switch to Hevi-Metal and my next two hunts I was able to hit and kill the birds. With seeing the results on the birds, then patterned my gun and found that it shot better with Hevi-Metal then Winchester.

I hunted both the MN and ND early season so I was able to get more hunts in. Now keep in mind not all my hunts we had the birds pour in. Usaully a couple flocks would work and then the fun was over or I had to go to work. My last couple hunts were dream hunts, which helped my average.

As for my wisdom with the confidence and shooting. That came from my friends gunsmith who was an Army Sniper.

I had around 9 cripples and one that flew along ways before it died, which I did retrieve, with Winchester. 0 cripples with Hevi-Metal and 9 dead birds.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

I have shot the Xperts 3' #2 for ducks and 3 1/2 BB for geese now for about 4 years and have had great success at 45+yds no problem I had found out that the Black Cloud Choke for my SX3 patterns them the best for them shots over 45 yds. We have shot Kent for many years where I guide and it seems to me that the Xperts are a little more forgiving for them amature duck and goose hunters that need tighter patterns for them long shots. To me the technology that goes into these shell loads is absolutely unbelievable compared to what it was 10 years ago. The speed and the patterns that they can hold now is awsome. But this is JMO!!!! :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Love the experts. Heck I shot a mourning dove two weeks ago with MY SBEI using 3.5 inch BB's at about 25 yards. SO if i can hit a dove with a BB they must be allright. plus i had that lucky shoe in my pocket! that's all i shot last year was experts with my bps using 3 inch 3's and killed a ton of ducks with no cripples. also shot alot of geese with the 3 inch BB's. shoot em if you kill stuff stick with em if you don't then practice some more. cuz if you can't hit a duck at 30 yards because you think your shot is not round then why would one shoot black cloud with the stupid little ring around it. i mean come on black cloud isn't round therefore it won't fly straight and kill stuff. I think maybe black cloud stole experts idea of having non round pellets to tear through the waterfowl.


----------



## duckman27 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've cut one up before and looked at the shot and all the pellets are wharped. That's why your pattern is messed up


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Just pattern a few different kinds of shells through your gun and whatever has the best pattern, try that. BTW Mills Fleet in Fargo has Federal Blue Box 3'' waterfowl loads for $9.99 per box heck of a deal.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

averyghg said:


> They're the best shells you can buy if you're shooting an 870. Other guns they might not pattern as well......
> 
> If anyone is shooting an 870 and complaining about getting to many cripples and or not getting a good pattern their obviously a crappy shot.
> 
> ...


I use the same setups with the same results and so does my dad i have only had 2 criplles this year both so hurt no chasing was needed


----------



## minigunner111 (Sep 23, 2009)

i hope they work i just bought 200 rounds of em :toofunny:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i kill ducks and geese with them


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Sorry for the miss punctuation. I did go to the range this summer and I was shooting about average. When the goose season started this summer I went hunting 6 times and shot at a few birds and the only thing that happened was either their legs got broken or feather flew. These were close shots 20-45 yards give or take. I was using solely Wincherster expert 3 inch BB. During that time I went from an after market choke, to my full choke, then to my modified choke. All with the same results.
> 
> I then made the switch to Hevi-Metal and my next two hunts I was able to hit and kill the birds. With seeing the results on the birds, then patterned my gun and found that it shot better with Hevi-Metal then Winchester.
> 
> ...


 

Miss punctuation (whoever she is) has nothing to do with it. You're speaking out your arse, boy.

If you're breaking legs or feather flew (sic) (more than likely from hitting them too far back) your not hitting them where you're supposed to. A few more years and you might be a better shot and better understand your pattern density at "20-45 yards, give or take."

Scheel's had/has Experts on sale for $7.99 a box. I've got three cases in the garage... :jammin:


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

If people that are having trouble with experts would start leading the head and not the body, they could kill them with any shell. 8 shot would work on most geese that are actually "decoyed". Feathers and broken legs are evidence of leading the body and not the head.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think ill stick with my remington nitro steel


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Goosehauler23 said:


> If people that are having trouble with experts would start leading the head and not the body, they could kill them with any shell. 8 shot would work on most geese that are actually "decoyed". Feathers and broken legs are evidence of leading the body and not the head.


 :beer: 
True (although 90% of solid "upper" body shots within 15-20 yards should have meat on the ground regardless), very true ,and true; but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to realize you're hitting the bird low and/or away on the last one; i.e not much you're going to take out down there. Xperts flat out can and do put birds on the ground period. I have some pics that I'd never even think twice about posting on the web out of respect for the sport and sportsmen alike to show what they will do and do it consistently. Paired w/ the right combo these shells shoot strings like any correct combo is capable of. I absolutely love em' and would vouch for them any day of the week. The only thing comparable (and even more lethal) out of my patternmaster in the same price range would be 3 1/2" Estate BB's. "Results may vary." I'm surely not going to keep the high-priced shell shot companies in business for no need whatsoever.


----------



## Bisbee Hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

i buy the EXPERTS by the case never had any problems. All i shoot is 3" BB no matter what species ducks geese 3" BB all the way.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

snowhunter16 said:


> I think ill stick with my remington nitro steel


x2.....I've had to buy these in a couple different situations because either they were the only thing availabe in the shot I wanted, or the cheapest available. I love em. I'll shoot whatever for ducks, but for geese, these are a good shell.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

3" 2's for ducks and pheasants. 3 1/2" bb for geese. xperts


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

My choice of shot is a toss up between BB or BBB idk it just depends on how far the shots are.


----------



## Hoke (Oct 16, 2008)

I DON'T THINK ANYTHING AT ALL ABOUT THE WINCHESTER XPERTS AND NEVER WILL AGAIN PERIOD!!! DEATH TRAP!! WARNING!!

I was shooting ducks with my brother in law and his best friend and had the barrel blow up in my face. Shot three times at a passing duck, Boom, Boom and BAM!!! Second shell wadding got trapped in the end of the gun and the third shot exploded the barrel. All I can think happened was the shells had gotten wet and the shot rusted up and stayed in the wad and could not pass the end of the barrel. I was shooting a patternmaster choke but the barrel exploded below the choke. 9 times out of 10 it is going to foul weather when your duck hunting, I will never take the chance of putting myself, my dog or hunting partner at risk over saving a few bucks or getting a couple extra hundred FPS over some stupid shell. It is Drylok or nothing. I'm over it!!! See pic


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

WoW Hoke!!!! That looks nasty? I have personally tried experts and was not impressed? THATS JUST MY OPPINOIN!! I patterned them out of two different guns with factory chokes and Kicks Hi Flyer and just wasn't impressed with the pattern? My only question is why is everyone so conserned with the price? Way I c it a guy drives out into a field in a 20grand truck pulling an inclosed trailer with 5 grand worth of decoys in it, truck is full of expensive clothing, guns, calls, dogs, scouting optics cameras,etc. So why are so many people concerned on saving a few bucks on shooting the cheapest shels they can get? Pattern multiple brands and pay a few extra bucks if you can for quality amunition? JMO


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I totally agree. After spending so much money on everything else, buy the ammo that works best for you, weather its xperts or federals, hevi metal, or hevi shot. If you are happy with the performance on xperts in your hunting situation, that is awesome. If you aren't fond of them, like myself, I'll shoot supremes or hevi metal. Pattern and test different loads and use those! Over decoys, absolutely xperts work just fine, and that is what I use. Otherwise for pass shooting, I shoot the higher end stuff, just from past experiences in the field. to each his own!


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Got a Briley improverd mod. choke yesterday and did some patterning. 3" #2 @ 30 yds was about 75% in a 30" circle. Shot some 3 1/2" BB at the same distance and was better @ 85%. Both shells were EXPERT shells. So I found the right combo with these shells....Which is good because I bought a case of both before season. I cut the 3 1/2" BB shell appart and the pellets were surprisingly round and consistant compared to the 3" #2's. I will shoot what I have and see what happens.....Thought you may be interested in what I found..... Both better patterns than with the factory chokes.... :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I shoot the 3" 2's out of my Stoeger 2000 with a Kicks mod choke. The patterns were never outstanding, but they were not bad either. However, I've never had any problems with them in the field. They seem to crush birds at all reasonable ranges. I've used them for ducks and cans over decoys at 10 yds out to snows at 50-60 and never had a problem. I love them.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

Goosehauler23 said:


> If people that are having trouble with experts would start leading the head and not the body, they could kill them with any shell. 8 shot would work on most geese that are actually "decoyed". Feathers and broken legs are evidence of leading the body and not the head.


I totally agree. I was crippling birds in the early season, adjusted my lead and killed them after the first week. I shot Expert #2's the entire season.

I have shot Experts for years. I keep my shots to under 40 yards and don't have any issue with cripples.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

If you don't lead them enough you'll have cripples no matter what kind of shells your using. The Experts have worked awesome for us killing geese over decoys.


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

I wait till they clearance them out in spring at WallyWorld. I have paid as little as $3.50 a box for them! If you want them waterproof, take a little fingernail polish and coat the crimp. I had a wad from a Bismuth shell years ago get stuck in the forcing cone. Caught it before I shot again. It can happen to any shell. Always pay attention for a recoil or report that doesn't sound right....................


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

widukntz said:


> I wait till they clearance them out in spring at WallyWorld. I have paid as little as $3.50 a box for them! If you want them waterproof, take a little fingernail polish and coat the crimp. I had a wad from a Bismuth shell years ago get stuck in the forcing cone. Caught it before I shot again. It can happen to any shell. Always pay attention for a recoil or report that doesn't sound right....................


Sound advice. I blew up a barrel on my extrema my second year of duck hunting. Noticed the report didn't sound right but it never even occurred to me to check for the wad. Next shot Bam, $500 for a new barrel. Same thing happened to a friend while hunting down in MO but we caught it in time and cleared the wad before he shot. Pay attention to this stuff guys. It could prevent a serious injury.


----------

